# DirecTV adding Adult Oriented Ads to Guide?



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Was moving through the guide which is setup with a favorites list and saw that DirecTV had decided to add a new channel listing. Now, for some reason when they add a new HD channel it's NOT put in the guide, but when it's the chance to sell something they can figure out how. I'm talking about the "Club Erotix" Advertisement on channel 591.

This is what I found this afternoon...
Is this a horrible crime? No...but it's low-class and shows a complete disregard for parents. When you couple this type of stuff with the poorly working parental controls that has gone on for years you have to wonder where DirecTV's priorities are.

For the record...I don't want DirecTV to stop offering adult content...or any type of content for that matter. I believe that people can make their own decisions on what they want to watch. However, they should allow parents to COMPLETELY block any channel they deem to be objectionable from their children. This means blocked from the guide (including the fact the channel is even available), searches, advertisements, viewing, purchasing and downloading.

1. Allow parent to block ANY channel (meaning Playboy, MTV, CBS, etc.) completely from the guide, searches, DoD, etc.
2. Allow parent to block ALL content that exceeds the stated rating limit including the title of the content and the ability to download/record that content.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

*It's not in my guide*....but if I go to setup my favorites list 591 is a channel I can add.


----------



## memory (Nov 12, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Was moving through the guide which is setup with a favorites list and saw that DirecTV had decided to add a new channel listing. Now, for some reason when they add a new HD channel it's NOT put in the guide, but when it's the chance to sell something they can figure out how. I'm talking about the "Club Erotix" Advertisement on channel 591.
> 
> This is what I found this afternoon...
> Is this a horrible crime? No...but it's low-class and shows a complete disregard for parents. When you couple this type of stuff with the poorly working parental controls that has gone on for years you have to wonder where DirecTV's priorities are.
> ...


gimme a break!! If you lock your reciever and take make a fav list you wont see it


----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

Just remove the channel from the guide using the menu option.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I think the point is its a new channel that added itself to the guide, but I also don't consider it a big deal.
sorry.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

memory said:


> gimme a break!! If you lock your reciever and take make a fav list you wont see it


It was a fav list (look at the screen) and the channel wasn't in it until it was added by DirecTV. Oh, and by the way...even completely locking the receiver won't prevent those shows from showing up in searches.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

wolfs_darkshadow said:


> Just remove the channel from the guide using the menu option.


I know how to remove it...I shouldn't have to. It was a Favorites list that I setup that we consider relatively kid safe (while we're there).


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> I think the point is its a new channel that added itself to the guide, but I also don't consider it a big deal.
> sorry.


Dave,

I understand that many don't feel it's a problem. As I stated I'm not about to start painting signs and protesting in front of DirecTV's HQ about it either, but they could do a far better job with Parental Controls than they have.


----------



## lakerstan (Nov 11, 2008)

If you have kids that know what "Club Erotix" is instinctively, then other issues may need to be addressed. 

The irony is that on that same screen, the word "Hooters" is clearly present on channel 603, and there is no objection to that.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

lakerstan said:


> If you have kids that know what "Club Erotix" is instinctively, then other issues may need to be addressed.
> 
> The irony is that on that same screen, the word "Hooters" is clearly present on channel 603, and there is no objection to that.


No, it's part of a title of a sporting event and the name of a restaurant chain. I also chose for that channel to be in my favorites list...so it's my responsibility. I didn't choose for the Club Erotix ad to be advertised on my screen however and I wish it wasn't placed there.


----------



## dvrwannabee (Apr 3, 2007)

What is wrong with you people. D* put an adult oriented ad in his Fav list and everybody thinks that's ok! Ken S you should be upset. I haven't seen it but as soon as I get home from work tonight I'll be checking. If it is in my list I'll be calling customer service. If it happens again I'll cancell my service immediately.


----------



## memory (Nov 12, 2006)

dvrwannabee said:


> What is wrong with you people. D* put an adult oriented ad in his Fav list and everybody thinks that's ok! Ken S you should be upset. I haven't seen it but as soon as I get home from work tonight I'll be checking. If it is in my list I'll be calling customer service. If it happens again I'll cancell my service immediately.


LOL cancel your service hmmm WOW!!! I think some peeps need to get tougher skin sheeeesh!!! AND trust me your kids are seeing alot worse in school and from there friends and ohh yeah the internet!!!


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

For the record, as it has been pointed out already, its not an ad, but a channel that happened to get added to the OP's guide. OP is overreacting.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Club Erotix..... Sweet.

Had no idea that channel was added, thanks OP.


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

Did something else used to be on channel 591? Maybe it was previously on your favorites list as something else and that channel got moved. the it could have been put back when something was added to that channel again


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

memory said:


> LOL cancel your service hmmm WOW!!! I think some peeps need to get tougher skin sheeeesh!!! AND trust me your kids are seeing alot worse in school and from there friends and ohh yeah the internet!!!


I'll just assume you don't have kids...

It's not about thick skin or what my kids (or Ken's kids, or dvrwannabe's kids) are seeing in school or on the internet. It's about DIRECTV acting responsibly. I agree that this in itself is not a huge deal, but this kind of thing has been an ongoing problem with DIRECTV for some time.

It's my responsibility to monitor what my kids see and do on the internet. It's my responsibility to be aware of who my kids hang out with at school, and to be aware of what they are "into". It's my responsibility to monitor and limit my kids access to my DIRECTV system. All I have available are the tools that DIRECTV provides. And, those tool are sub-standard.

I would hope that this channel being automatically added to a fav's list was a mistake on DIRECTV's part. A mistake of which I hope they are now aware.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Club Erotix..... Sweet.
> 
> Had no idea that channel was added, thanks OP.


Smarta#!


:lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken I dont agree with a lot of your opinions but I think that you have a right to be concerned here. If you have content blocked or have a favs list DirecTV needs to be respectful of that list and not insert items in there. Could this have been an accident, sure. Does that give DirecTV an excuse for accidents to continue, no. I'm not here to judge your values, mine are quite different, but if you went to the effort to make your DVR what you felt was a safe environment for your kids DirecTV shouldn't undo it for you. I suggest you use the VP email we all know and love to voice your opinion.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

mickcris said:


> Did something else used to be on channel 591? Maybe it was previously on your favorites list as something else and that channel got moved. the it could have been put back when something was added to that channel again


591 is in the normal range of adult channels. It was probably another adult offering which got changed. Strangely, it only appeared on my guide in 2 of 4 machines.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Never showed up in my guide.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ken, 

I hear you and I completely agree.. That is not acceptable.. But I don't think it was on purpose either.. Someone just messed up...

And they need to do a FAR better job with parental controls...


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

It isn't in any of my guides (favorites). Anyone else get this in their guide?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BTW, does anyone understand what the words "channel block" mean in a show title?

I had two reasons for posting. First to publicly take DirecTV to task for this type advertising whether accidental or on purpose someone there needs to be more careful. The second is to warn other parents it may happen. 

For those that say I overreacted please tell me how? I posted a message. I asked that the faulty Parental Controls be fixed and explained how I would like them to work (and how they work on other systems).

Was it because I had the nerve to say this type of advertising was "low class"? Hardly an overreaction around here...especially when you consider the bluster from some over something as trivial as DLB.

I didn't call for the removal of adult content...just the opposite.

To those of you who believe it a joke...There is nothing more important than protecting and educating our children. Unfortunately, that task has slipped in some people's minds behind far more trivial pursuits.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it would be a good idea to have a 'Sticky' in one of the forums for Parental Controls issues. I think it would help consolidate issues like this in a central post for concerned parents and would let anyone at DirecTV who might be interested check into them.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> I think the point is its a new channel that added itself to the guide


'fraid not. That channel has been there for years. It wasn't always called "Club Erotix", but it's been there for several years.

It did recently change numbers to 591. It didn't move much, it was somewhere in the 590-599 range before.

Block all the channels from 590-599, and it will go away. Takes 1 minute, per receiver. Totally not worth complaining about.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

wilsonc said:


> For the record, as it has been pointed out already, its not an ad, but a channel that happened to get added to the OP's guide. OP is overreacting.


I don't consider it an over reaction, while its not a big deal to me it might be to some with kids. it was posted succinctly and without malice,less can be said for other posts where channels are changed without warning. 
this has been an issue for a long time. and, as I said I don't really care, enough people do that it should be addressed.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

crashHD said:


> 'fraid not. That channel has been there for years. It wasn't always called "Club Erotix", but it's been there for several years.
> 
> It did recently change numbers to 591. It didn't move much, it was somewhere in the 590-599 range before.
> 
> Block all the channels from 590-599, and it will go away. Takes 1 minute, per receiver. Totally not worth complaining about.


whenever a channel is changed, # or name, the block does not always take affect all the time. this is part of the issue. this can show up in the guide unexpectedly, as just proven, without your knowledge.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

Valid concern, Ken. When a company advertises things like "Family Pack" entertainment, you'd think they would be interested in making the whole process family friendly, right?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I had two reasons for posting. First to publicly take DirecTV to task for this type advertising whether accidental or on purpose someone there needs to be more careful. The second is to warn other parents it may happen.
> 
> For those that say I overreacted please tell me how? I posted a message. I asked that the faulty Parental Controls be fixed and explained how I would like them to work (and how they work on other systems).
> 
> To those of you who believe it a joke...There is nothing more important than protecting and educating our children. Unfortunately, that task has slipped in some people's minds behind far more trivial pursuits.


Your reaction was quite restrained considering some I have seen here. You gripe is a legit one and DirecTV needs to take something like this a little more serious than "MY DVR didnt recoord the 100th episode of MASH".

As for those who think youre over the top etc ignore them. Not everyone puts the same precedence on things. A vegan may feel it important to show their children how animals in a slaughterhouse is treated to show their beliefs, another parent may consider showing that abuse. Its your house and youre in control.

Bottom line is that you're supposed to be able to block things like this by law(although guide listings may be excluded from section 551), and DirecTV made a boo boo. While not as egregious as showing the content of the channel in question, its still a problem that needs to be addressed ahead of others for compliance.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Ken S said:


> lakerstan said:
> 
> 
> > The irony is that on that same screen, the word "Hooters" is clearly present on channel 603, and there is no objection to that.
> ...


The big problem here is that the listing says *Hooter's*, which is teaching kids improper apostrophe usage.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

trainman said:


> The big problem here is that the listing says *Hooter's*, which is teaching kids improper apostrophe usage.


Actually, just the opposite. I believe 'Hooter' is the mascot Owl for this fine chain of eateries. The ('s) would in this case be the grammatically correct possesive usage.

I have heard there are other associations with the restaraunt name, but I have not stayed abreast of them...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Actually, just the opposite. I believe 'Hooter' is the mascot Owl for this fine chain of eateries. The ('s) would in this case be the grammatically correct possesive usage.
> 
> I have heard there are other associations with the restaraunt name, but I have not stayed abreast of them...


I can hear people titter as they read the last two posts.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I can hear people titter as they read the last two posts.


Especially at the fine chain.....


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Was moving through the guide which is setup with a favorites list and saw that DirecTV had decided to add a new channel listing. Now, for some reason when they add a new HD channel it's NOT put in the guide, but when it's the chance to sell something they can figure out how. I'm talking about the "Club Erotix" Advertisement on channel 591.
> 
> 1. Allow parent to block ANY channel (meaning Playboy, MTV, CBS, etc.) completely from the guide, searches, DoD, etc.
> 2. Allow parent to block ALL content that exceeds the stated rating limit including the title of the content and the ability to download/record that content.


I agree that you should not have adult content ads in your menu, especially if you have children. Although, I don't see any ad for adult channels in your menu. It is simply displaying channel 591, which would not show up if you use the parental controls to block adult content. If you have already done this and this new channel is showing, I agree there is a problem.

Have you actually locked out the adult content in the parental controls? If you are not familiar, go into "Menu", then "Parental, Fav's & Setup", then "Parental Controls", then Adult Ch's and set it to "Hide Adult". Next set up a 4 digit passcode under "Lock Now". Then you will not see any adult content channels on "All Channels" or any fav list.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Ken S said:


> BTW, does anyone understand what the words "channel block" mean in a show title?


It means you make the $14.99 PPV PURCHASE on that 1 channel, and it subsequently makes a whole block of channels (594-599) viewable for up to 3 hours.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

And if memory serves me correctly, I think channel 591 used to be Playboy TV (for several years) before they moved it to channel 590 several months ago.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Ken, I'm not trying to discredit you, believe me I'm not.

But are you positive that someone didn't add (or not remove) that to your favorites list?

Maybe you or the wife added it completely by mistake?
Maybe your child added it?
Maybe you or the wife accidentally forgot to remove it after redoing one of your lists, after clicking the "Add Channels I Get" button?

I have 2 HR20's and have had 589-599 removed from all their custom favorites lists since day 1 (one is 2 years old, other is 18 months old). Neither receiver has ever readded any of them ... and I literally check the favorites list each and every week while searching for new channels, so I definately would have noticed it if they had.

This added to the others in this thread who say the same about theirs makes me believe a mistake was made by someone in your house.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

That's not something I want to pop up in my guide, either.

I also use Favorites to block out the porn channels, and while my kids aren't old enough to read that banner yet, it's something I do NOT want a young babysitter to see.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Ken, I'm not trying to discredit you, believe me I'm not.
> 
> But are you positive that someone didn't add (or not remove) that to your favorites list?
> 
> ...


SV,

I thought of that last night and checked my other machines. The same channel was also showing on another HR20-700, but not on my "CE" 20-700 or the 21-200. Was it related to the lockups/installs lately? Possibly...but it's not the first time I've found channels added to my favorites list. I've also found the occasional channel added in the foreign language area as I check the FAV list fairly often...generally because HD channels have been added by DirecTV or we've had a restart.

It's always possible my wife did it although as you and I both know changing a favorites list item isn't a quick/easy thing to do...meaning you can't just mi**** a key or two to add a channel. She's a smart woman (although marrying me has made some doubt that), but she NEVER has done anything like that on the DVR. She is your basic user who never ventures past setting up Series Link or playing back a show.

My son is 3 1/2...could he do it? I guess but once again it's a lot of specific key presses and he has NEVER been alone in front of the TV.

There's also another issue we have adult channel block turned on that TV...so nothing in the 590 areas should have been showing up (although this is a bit of a pain because of the TV-MA bug).

So...do I believe someone at DirecTV purposely made the channel go live on my favorites list? No. Do I think it was more like the same bug that makes other channels show up from time to time? yes.

Mostly, I believe anyone should be able to completely block any channel from appearing...that was really the point of this thread...and that rolls back to the whole all-inclusive search, non-working CIR, inadequate, buggy, parental controls posts that I've made in the past.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> It means you make the $14.99 PPV PURCHASE on that 1 channel, and it subsequently makes a whole block of channels (594-599) viewable for up to 3 hours.


Ahh...thank you


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Good grief. The wussification of America is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Good grief. The wussification of America is getting worse and worse.


So, should we just make adult programing available to toddlers...you know, to toughen them up to make real "men" like you happy?


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Ken S said:


> So, should we just make adult programing available to toddlers...you know, to toughen them up to make real "men" like you happy?


No. We should have separate 'SEX' and 'VIOLENCE' filters so we can block the former and allow the latter. It's the American way! :eek2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't have kids... but I'm with Ken S... If that channel was indeed forced into a favorites list by DirecTV, then that isn't acceptable... The inability to limit search results is bad enough... Let's just hope this was an isolated incident or some sort of glitch, since others don't seem to be reporting the same thing...


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

Ken S said:


> BTW, does anyone understand what the words "channel block" mean in a show title?
> 
> I had two reasons for posting. First to publicly take DirecTV to task for this type advertising whether accidental or on purpose someone there needs to be more careful. The second is to warn other parents it may happen.
> 
> ...


I am in total agreement with Ken's comments and would take extreme umbrage at DTV adding stuff to my favs list that doesn't belong there. Unfortunately, a society that thinks it's ok to talk about 4 hour erections in certain commercials demonstrates that we are already well on our way down the slippery slope. Thank goodness my grandsons have asked grandpa what an erection is - yet. Am I a prude? Well I am a 65 year old retired Air Force fighter jock who served two tours of duty in Southeast Asia and lived in the Far East for over 8 years so I have pretty much seen it all. Anyway, I hope my fellow vets are well on this day and thanks to each of you for your service.

Bob H.
Toano, VA
http://www.geocities.com/wolf_fac/scrapbook

:soapbox:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Stay up sometime late at night and you will see a lot of "paid programing'. Most of it is completely harmless--stupid may be, but harmless. However, at times you can hit on a real zinger :blush:


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Good grief. The wussification of America is getting worse and worse.


Where do you get off calling a guy a 'wuss' because he's taking an active role in what his kids are and aren't exposed to? He has a valid concern over the proper functionality of the parental controls that are set up.


----------



## HiDuck (Jul 15, 2008)

lakerstan said:


> The irony is that on that same screen, the word "Hooters" is clearly present on channel 603, and there is no objection to that.


Actually it says *USAR Hooter's Pro...* and with all the other Golf content surrounding it, to a young child with parents who watch Golf, or even know of the game, it would make perfect sense as non adult orientated material. Unfortunatley you have reached far in your reply just to slap the OP in the face, since his values do not match those of yours, which the OP made very clear he wasn't addressing/attacking.

The way I read this is the OP's concern here is that in a range of channels he has blocked and excluded in his favorites, one channel has become been added back into his favorites without his consent. In addition he is asking that D* put more checks in place for this not to happen. To me this is a legit concern and I thank the OP for opening his concern for conversation about.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ken I agree totaly..Any information that is sent about this kind of stuff will be actively worked on by kids
Many people believe that they are smarter than their own kids and that the child will "Never figure it out or can't break in" What most of them don't realize is that kids figure out almost everything and they are smart enough to conceal the fact and play dumb! If some of you ever knew the kinds of info your kids share on forums/facebook/IM you would be amazed at how much they can do.

And BTW if your have a strict household and think you know what your kids are watching, take a look at Cartoon Networks evening shows, spend and hour or two watching that crap and you will hear things you never expected.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken, FWIW my only receiver with adult content blocked(the R16 in my daughters room) is not showing this channel.


----------



## erjs05 (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree with Ken S if he has it blocked it shouldn't show up in his favorites. That is why some people customize there guide.


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

I with add my agreement that it shouldn't show up. Hopefully it was just a glitch. The search still needs to be fixed. We are very careful about what we let our 5 year old be exposed to.

As soon as I got home from work I checked mine and it hadn't been added.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> Actually, just the opposite. I believe 'Hooter' is the mascot Owl for this fine chain of eateries. The ('s) would in this case be the grammatically correct possesive usage.


Hooter the Owl doesn't own it. The name of the chain, and the parent company, have no apostrophes. See here, for example (link is to a corporate info site, so you won't see any owls, or any other type of hooter).

Trust me, I have studied the logo long and hard.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

I checked all three DVRs in my house and none had the adult channel in the favorites guide I use and I have zero restrictions on the profiles.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

1) Ads in the guide are terrible.

2) I agree with the problem here. 

3) D* needs to fix the program search that shows porn titles in the results.

Until then D*'s adult restrictions are pretty much a joke.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> I'll just assume you don't have kids...
> 
> It's not about thick skin or what my kids (or Ken's kids, or dvrwannabe's kids) are seeing in school or on the internet. It's about DIRECTV acting responsibly. I agree that this in itself is not a huge deal, but this kind of thing has been an ongoing problem with DIRECTV for some time.
> 
> ...


Very well stated! + one!


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Good grief. The wussification of America is getting worse and worse.


No, the Moronification is the problem...


----------



## blc (Sep 30, 2007)

Ken,

You have every reason to complain about (or bring to attention-as I do not think you are a complainer) this issue. As someone with small children, I would be upset if something like one of the adult channels just showed up in my guide with the titles of those shows. My 6 year old likes to read everything listed in the guide as my wife or I scroll the guide looking for something to watch. Having him be able to suddenly read some of the titles that shows up on those specific channels, would require some explaining when he turned and asked, "What is .....?" 

The issue of such channels showing up in our guide has not happened to me yet. If it happens again, I would suggest dropping a note to Mr. Kevin Martin at the FCC. He will certainly take notice of the issue--at which point DirecTV will also take notice of the issue.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Ken S said:


> BTW, does anyone understand what the words "channel block" mean in a show title?
> 
> I had two reasons for posting. First to publicly take DirecTV to task for this type advertising whether accidental or on purpose someone there needs to be more careful. The second is to warn other parents it may happen.
> 
> ...


Your point is perfectly reasonable, Ken, and I don't see it as an over-reaction. I record some of the Star Trek series on Spike TV, and get pretty tired of the the constant "girls gone wild" dvd commercials. Fortunately the 30 sec slip works pretty well, but I find the material itself objectionable.

It is not a big deal, just offensive (to me) and perhaps others who don't care for immodest presentations. No letter writing, whining, wringing of hands stuff here...I just don't like it and move on. To those who think this material is interesting or "good", fine.

Having this kind of material appear in a Guide that has been previously filtered is a screw-up that should be corrected, it's as simple as that.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

if the issue is in the guide itself write to 

office of the president
DIRECTV, Inc. 
P.O. Box 6550
Greenwood Village, CO 80155-6550

if the issue is Spike then write to 

Spike TV
1515 Broadway
New York, NY 10036


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

hasan said:


> Your point is perfectly reasonable, Ken, and I don't see it as an over-reaction. I record some of the Star Trek series on Spike TV, and get pretty tired of the the constant "girls gone wild" dvd commercials. Fortunately the 30 sec slip works pretty well, but I find the material itself objectionable.
> 
> It is not a big deal, just offensive (to me) and perhaps others who don't care for immodest presentations. No letter writing, whining, wringing of hands stuff here...I just don't like it and move on. To those who think this material is interesting or "good", fine.
> 
> Having this kind of material appear in a Guide that has been previously filtered is a screw-up that should be corrected, it's as simple as that.


hasan,

The constant ads for those types of shows and ED medications are going over the top. I like to listen to sports talk in the car, but you can't anymore when every other ad is espousing how big she likes it and warning about calling your doctor if it stays big for over four hours. I know some of these stations are doing everything they can to stay in business, but they're also selling out their future as children can't/shouldn't listen/watch them.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you just have a favorites list setup it will add new channels automatically that didn't exist before. What you want is your parental locks setup so that it blocks that type of content.


----------



## lmunster (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there some reason you can't block the channel? I have channels blocked on my receivers including adult content. Just follow the menu system.



Ken S said:


> Was moving through the guide which is setup with a favorites list and saw that DirecTV had decided to add a new channel listing. Now, for some reason when they add a new HD channel it's NOT put in the guide, but when it's the chance to sell something they can figure out how. I'm talking about the "Club Erotix" Advertisement on channel 591.
> 
> This is what I found this afternoon...
> Is this a horrible crime? No...but it's low-class and shows a complete disregard for parents. When you couple this type of stuff with the poorly working parental controls that has gone on for years you have to wonder where DirecTV's priorities are.
> ...


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

dvrwannabee said:


> What is wrong with you people. D* put an adult oriented ad in his Fav list and everybody thinks that's ok! Ken S you should be upset. I haven't seen it but as soon as I get home from work tonight I'll be checking. If it is in my list I'll be calling customer service. If it happens again I'll cancell my service immediately.


That's not an ad, it's a channel listing. If anyone's gonna be that much of a prude, maybe they shouldn't be getting satellite.

All it says is "Club Erotix 6 channel block". BFD.

Cut the TV off, cut the internet off. No more problems. And ya might save some money in the process.


----------



## lmunster (Sep 12, 2007)

That is the whole issue. It is not an ad it is a channel listing. This is really being blown out of proportion. IF you watch you satellite programming everyday, shouldn't you notice any new channels and block any inappropriate ones?



Art7220 said:


> That's not an ad, it's a channel listing. If anyone's gonna be that much of a prude, maybe they shouldn't be getting satellite.
> 
> All it says is "Club Erotix 6 channel block". BFD.
> 
> Cut the TV off, cut the internet off. No more problems. And ya might save some money in the process.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thank you Imunster:

I don't want to be down on anyone. I could see their point if on one of their channels, there was an ad playing for DTVs adult channels, or even a banner in the listings or menu screens. I could see complaining then.

Raising kids was much easier 30 years ago. Or it just seems like it.


----------



## lmunster (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess some people don't realize that the adult programming has been in the upper 500's for years. Block everything from 580-599.



Art7220 said:


> Thank you Imunster:
> 
> I don't want to be down on anyone. I could see their point if on one of their channels, there was an ad playing for DTVs adult channels, or even a banner in the listings or menu screens. I could see complaining then.
> 
> Raising kids was much easier 30 years ago. Or it just seems like it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> If you just have a favorites list setup it will add new channels automatically that didn't exist before. What you want is your parental locks setup so that it blocks that type of content.


No, it won't add channels that never existed before ALL the time. For instance none of the new HD channels are ever added to my Favorites List. It does happen sometimes, but the standard is they are not added.

I have the channel block on...All of the other channels in that range were blocked as you could see.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Art7220 said:


> That's not an ad, it's a channel listing. If anyone's gonna be that much of a prude, maybe they shouldn't be getting satellite.
> 
> All it says is "Club Erotix 6 channel block". BFD.
> 
> Cut the TV off, cut the internet off. No more problems. And ya might save some money in the process.


Oh, and what is that channel listing doing? It's advertising. If you bothered to read my first post you would have seen that I wasn't asking for anything to be denied to people that wanted to see it.

I just want the capability to protect my children from that content. Is that so hard to understand? Obviously, for you and some at DirecTV it must be. Now, if they had made sure their Parental Controls worked properly I wouldn't have a problem, but like many other things they don't and they should be fixed.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

lmunster said:


> Is there some reason you can't block the channel? I have channels blocked on my receivers including adult content. Just follow the menu system.


Yes, a big reason...the channel block doesn't seem to work. Even when it does work it doesn't remove the content from things like Search or the name of the channels from the Guide. In some cases while you can't view the content you can download/record it.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

the channel that is used to order the adult block was recently moved to a new channel that was not active before. the parental controls do not know to hide the channel as is is not in the list of channels to hide. 

Annoying, but easily fixed


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Ken S said:


> hasan,
> 
> The constant ads for those types of shows and ED medications are going over the top. I like to listen to sports talk in the car, but you can't anymore when every other ad is espousing how big she likes it and warning about calling your doctor if it stays big for over four hours. I know some of these stations are doing everything they can to stay in business, but they're also selling out their future as children can't/shouldn't listen/watch them.


You raise a very good point, Ken. I have almost become "numb" to the "dysfunction" ads. It's all an indicator of values. Many feel things have gone the wrong way, many feel just the opposite, and the rest don't seem to care.

I will have to say, from an adult point of view, the first time I heard the "four hour warning", I laughed out loud...at least until my wife, a nurse anesthetist, told me it really was a very serious condition. Being medically ignorant, as well as easily amused, I still couldn't hear the commercial without a silly giggle.

I can't imagine having to explain what I was laughing about to my own children.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Art7220 said:


> That's not an ad, it's a channel listing. If anyone's gonna be that much of a prude, maybe they shouldn't be getting satellite.
> 
> All it says is "Club Erotix 6 channel block". BFD.
> 
> Cut the TV off, cut the internet off. No more problems. And ya might save some money in the process.


I don't think it's any more necessary to call those with whom you differ "prudes", than for them to call those on the other side of the issue "moral degenerates", do you? There is no place for that kind of ad hominem attack on classy forums like those provided by dbstalk.

The issue perhaps merits debate, but not that kind.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Art7220 said:


> That's not an ad, it's a channel listing. If anyone's gonna be that much of a prude, maybe they shouldn't be getting satellite.
> 
> All it says is "Club Erotix 6 channel block". BFD.
> 
> Cut the TV off, cut the internet off. No more problems. And ya might save some money in the process.





lmunster said:


> That is the whole issue. It is not an ad it is a channel listing. This is really being blown out of proportion. IF you watch you satellite programming everyday, shouldn't you notice any new channels and block any inappropriate ones?


He is using channel blocking, but apparently due to something on DirecTV's end, this did show up in his channel guide. I doubt anyone checks their guide every day (nor should they have to) for such problems - even if they do have kids. Once he's aware of it, he can take care of it. But it shouldn't show up there in the first place if DirecTV is doing things right.

As for the *All it says is "Club Erotix 6 channel block". BFD.* comment, I would be interested to see what shows up in the program description area at the top if that line was highlighted instead of the movie listing above it. Would it be as generic as the line in the guide itself, or would there be an inappropriate-for-children description of the programming carried on that channel like you get with the search results?

I'm not a prude by any means, but even people who may even watch pr0n still don't want descriptions of it flashed before the curious eyes of their kids. :nono2:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> the channel that is used to order the adult block was recently moved to a new channel that was not active before. the parental controls do not know to hide the channel as is is not in the list of channels to hide.
> 
> Annoying, but easily fixed


Curt,

Once again...thank you.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Well thank god this got resolved. I'd hate to think that there were any kids with permanent emotional scars over a few words on a channel quide.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Well thank god this got resolved. I'd hate to think that there were any kids with permanent emotional scars over a few words on a channel quide.


It's not fixed...just explained.

Thanks for your understanding and care.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> It's not fixed...just explained.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding and care.


Ken S, king of sarcasm  
as I stated its not a big deal to me, but if it is there it should work.
no matter what peoples views are, if it is a feature it needs to work correctly. if it does not work correctly it needs to be fixed.
plain and simple.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

To be clear...I wasn't being sarcastic when I thanked Curt. He explained what happened and why the blocks didn't work.


----------



## seltech (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't see anyone notice, but the description for League of Extraordinary Gentleman is definitely wrong. Maybe something funking is going on with your receiver? Or could be just screwy guide data.

I agree that if you block something it shouldn't show up in the guide, regardless if a channel is added to that blocked range. Although if this is the biggest worry you've had this week. Id say your still having a pretty good week compared to most :grin:

*edit* just noticed curts explaination.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I checked my HD DVR's last night and this channel didn't show up in the guide.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

seltech said:


> I didn't see anyone notice, but the description for League of Extraordinary Gentleman is definitely wrong. Maybe something funking is going on with your receiver? Or could be just screwy guide data.
> 
> I agree that if you block something it shouldn't show up in the guide, regardless if a channel is added to that blocked range. Although if this is the biggest worry you've had this week. Id say your still having a pretty good week compared to most :grin:
> 
> *edit* just noticed curts explaination.


Go back and read the title of the show again...the description is correct. It's the documentary called "A League of Ordinary Gentlemen". It's about the pro bowlers tour which went from big money and big TV ratings in the 60s and 70s to almost nothing.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Is that really called for? Not everyone has the same interests. The great thing about this board is that people are free to express opinions and report issues without fear of being ridiculed for their programming tastes. Grow up.





SPACEMAKER said:


> Well thank god this got resolved. I'd hate to think that there were any kids with permanent emotional scars over a few words on a channel quide.


Apparently Post #1 only applies if it something that interests you?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

And the mud slinging stops here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed.


----------

